# freckles has 7 and half weeks to go (pics)



## lucky lodge (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2013)

What a CUTIE! Who is she bred to?


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2013)

this is the sire freckles is in foal to


----------



## countrymini (Aug 16, 2013)

Cute photos. Is she a maiden?


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking for SPOTS on this one!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2013)

hi no I think this is freckles 3 foal


----------



## Mousie96 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any baby yet?


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 2, 2013)

How is Freckles coming along?


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, please give us an update (and some pictures -- you know how we LOVE pictures) !!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes Jenny I think it is time we had an update as she must be getting pretty close to foaling - mid September isn't it?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2013)

OMG Freckles is adorable, this is going to be an awesome foal


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 4, 2013)

Boy, I'm looking forward to seeing this baby!! How is miss Freckles doing?


----------

